# Blizzard plow pricing



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

The dealer here is pretty un helpful. Tim Wallace snowplow ( www.snowplowsupply.com ) supply list a price of 3895+shipping.

I picked up one more account and I think that it would be worth the time savings.....even though I am SO NEW at this.

The Western V-plow I bought still leaves quite a mound of snow behind the rows of cars that I have to go back and clean up. I am fearing a bigger storms (I know they are coming) than we have been having.

What have you all been paying?

Howard


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Having 810ss installed for 3800 next week. Might be in the market for another depending what truck we buy. Local dealer says he really likes the plow but thinks the company lacks a lot interms of dealing with their dealer network though.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

We paid I think around like 3000 each and we ordered 4. Nothing for installation, I am going to do that myself because I have nothing to do till it snows any way plus they aren't that hard to put together once you what has to be done. I 've put 3 810s together for my friend that owns the snowplow supply house.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You guys are getting better deals than I did. I paid $4200 take out last fall, I installed myself. Good for you!


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Great deals others are getting is right! I payed $4,500 for mine, installed, just this month. That is the best price out of a couple dealers I had access to. I'm glad you guys are getting better deals, there is hope.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

That price of 3800 is for the skid steer model. The truck model is 4500 installed, so it seems the dealers in this area are pretty much in line with everbody else.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Jay! Where ya' been?

Quite a bit more acceptance of the Blizzard this season, seems maybe the ole' Pelican was on to sumthin' last year....

JD, the S/S model doesn't have a pump, does it?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Correct, at least thats what I'm told.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Hey Pelican,
I haven't seen ya on AIM in a long time.. hint hint.  I've been around but been very busy with a few other endeavors.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

*Pricing on Blizzard Plows*

My Husband has a dealer here in Indy who sell the Blizzard Plows for $3795.00 + Shipping. I don't know if that helps any. If you need his name, let me know. Good Luck


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

this guy was selling them dirt cheap last year on ebay. dont know if he was ditching the dealership or what the scoop was but its worth a free phone call.

MacArthur Equipment Co.
1903 MacArthur Road
Waukesha, WI 53188
Tel: 262-544-9303 or 1-800-281-6032

Ask for: Jim Burrie


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Howard,
Have you tried Western Implements in Junction. I was down there a couple of weeks ago, and I am sure I saw a Blizzard plow on a skidder they had sitting out front. Might be worth a shot.

Western Implements
970-242-7960

Andy


----------

